# Jalapeno Griller



## Victor (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I need one of these.













Jalapeno Griller.jpg



__ Victor
__ Feb 1, 2014






Anyone using this?


----------



## chuckles (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes. Holes, or maybe its the peppers, are never the right size. Sometimes the peppers fit. Sometimes they don't. I usually end up cutting them open lengthwise and filling them Iike boats, place bacon on top and toothpick them.


----------



## seenred (Feb 1, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> Yes. Holes, or maybe its the peppers, are never the right size. Sometimes the peppers fit. Sometimes they don't. I usually end up cutting them open lengthwise and filling them Iike boats, place bacon on top and toothpick them.



:yeahthat:  Same here.

Red


----------



## californiadan (Feb 1, 2014)

The wife and I have a soft spot for fun and goofy kitchen and BBQ gadgets. But I'm with Chuckles and SeenRed, I usually just split them lengthwise. Now if you want a funnel cake maker that's never been used, let me know!


----------



## chuckles (Feb 2, 2014)

One thing I did not explain too clearly. I stated that I cut them lengthwise, but I don't cut them down the middle. I usually only slice off a side. Maybe 1/3 the thickness of the pepper. This lets the sides of the boat curve in a bit and holds the filling better. Sometimes, I finely chop the part I slice off and mix  some of it with the filling.  I really like cubed Colby, and then filled with a mixture of cream cheese, onion flakes (IMO it kind of binds the filling together) and some of the chopped jalapeno. I save the remaining chopped jalapeno for omelets.


----------



## Victor (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I may consider some aluminum expanded metal bent accordingly.

I have never made ABT's. And, I would have cut them in half. But, I'll use Chuckles' tip.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2014)

Victor said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I may consider some aluminum expanded metal bent accordingly.
> 
> I have never made ABT's. And, I would have cut them in half. But, I'll use Chuckles' tip.


Victor,  Try These!

21  Jalapenos

1    Block Cream Cheese

1T  Neely's Rub*

1    Can Minced Clams

1t   Minced Garlic

1    Handful Crumpled Blue Cheese

1    Handful Chopped Mushrooms

1T  Honey

*Neely's Rub

1/2 C Paprika

1/4 C White Sugar

1t      Onion Powder

Enjoy!

John


----------



## Victor (Feb 7, 2014)

John,

Thanks for the recipe. I will certainly try it out. I was going to purchase a jalapeno griller like the one posted above. I liked the appearance of it in that it has "presentation virtues". However, the tightwad that I am; I just can't see paying $45-$50 bucks for it.

So, this morning I procured some flat aluminum plates that I will put stainless steel hardware on for footing, and drill several holes with a holesaw. Since I have 8 plates of this stock that is 11" x 13", I will bore different size holes to accomodate different size peppers. I'm really not sure what size holes I want to use at this time. I'm open for suggestions. And, I'll also make a small template of the hole size to take to the store so I can handpick appropriate size peppers. These plates won't be snazzy lookin', but they will be functional. I'm really anxious to try it out.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 8, 2014)

Victor,

Sounds like you are on the right track...I think your home made grillers will work out just fine.

I use a commercial one and it works great.

John


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 8, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 8, 2014






I like BBQ gadgets, but for ABT's I just wrap them good with the bacon so everything stays inside and then lay them on the grill. Very rarely have a major blow out. I do like doing boat style when stuffing with pulled pork or sausage. Easier to get the meat cheese mixture in!


----------



## billyj571 (Mar 1, 2014)

I use one got it from the chilli grill ,they have their on web site just goggle it


----------



## chuckles (Mar 1, 2014)

Victor, some how I missed your post 3 weeks ago about making your own. I like the way you think. I wish I had your talent and tools. Have you made this yet? If so, how'd it work out? Patent pending? How bout some photos.


----------



## ramcharger1979 (Mar 1, 2014)

They had some jalapeño holders on clearance from home depot this week.  They hold 12 and where $2.33 each so I bought 2. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 1, 2014)

ramcharger1979 said:


> They had some jalapeño holders on clearance from home depot this week. They hold 12 and where $2.33 each so I bought 2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


Saw them today at Home Depot for $9.99


----------



## ajbert (Mar 1, 2014)

I've got one, a different brand, as I prefer my jalapenos not to be wrapped in bacon.  As much as I love bacon, when you wrap your stuffed peppers in bacon you tend to lose the "taste" of whatever stuffing you used.  I tend to taste the bacon and a bit of the pepper, everything else is lost.  This is the reason I went with the stand up, cut the top off, core the inside and stuff, griller.


----------

